# Is Bursurelin a contraceptive



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there
Just a quickie (excuse the pun), wondered if we were okay to have unprotected sex whilst down-regging. Have been injecting Burserelin for 9 days now.
Thanks
Jo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jo,

Sorry I seem to have overlooked this post. Didn't know it was here  

Buserelin isn't a contraceptive so you are usually advised to use protection when having sex (at least my clinic advise it) There have been cases of pregnancy during down regulation and buserelin is not advised during pregnancy.

Maz x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Maz - thanks for that.
YOur little girl is gorgeous 
x


----------

